# 92 vs 90-two



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

So what is the verdict? What is the better weapon? I'm new to the Beretta world and am going to buy one soon. I see the differences on paper but I want some real world feedback. I'm a really a sucker for the classic 92 but the sights on 90-two is a big selling point. Not a big fan of the those grips though! Does anyone have both? Give me the pros and cons of the “vs.” fight. Would you chuck your 92 for a new 90-two? Or stick by the classic?? Thanks for the feedback.

CT.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Classic... :smt023

But that's just my opinion. I had the 92FS...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned several 92FS's - I won a 90-Two last summer. I like some things about it - but not the feel of the grip - They really should make a rubber grip.

I'd pick the 92FS over it, personally...


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

How about these two compared to other 9mm's? Does anyone have other 9's you enjoy shooting more? What about compared to the new PX4?


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> So what is the verdict? What is the better weapon? I'm new to the Beretta world and am going to buy one soon. I see the differences on paper but I want some real world feedback. I'm a really a sucker for the classic 92 but the sights on 90-two is a big selling point. Not a big fan of the those grips though! Does anyone have both? Give me the pros and cons of the "vs." fight. Would you chuck your 92 for a new 90-two? Or stick by the classic?? Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> CT.


i own a 92fs...love it..shot the best with it out of all my pistols.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

92 (Perfection)
90-Two (They took a beautiful gun and made it hideous)
PX4 (doesn't fit me well at all)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> How about these two compared to other 9mm's? Does anyone have other 9's you enjoy shooting more? What about compared to the new PX4?


I've shot the PX4 a few times - just a ho-hum 9mm to me. Nothing special.

I am not a 40 cal fan, but man, the rotating barrel design sucks up the 40 cal recoil (It doesn't do much for the 9mm recoil, IMHO).

If I wanted a 40 cal gun, I'd get a PX4.

In 9mm, get a P99 A/S :smt023 - Or, if ya wanna stay with Beretta - get a 92FS


----------

